# ASTER BIG BOY exchange



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi everybody:

I am always looking for those ASTER engines still out there, new, never use, RTR, with box, manuals, etc. From time to time I have made my findings, and the best of all I have acquire all of my engines in payments. Today I have found another possible Big Boy, so if everything is alright and I can have it in payments, I will be willing to exchange one of my Big Boys plus or minus cash for another ASTER engine or engines, but they have to be RTR, never used, still with box, etc. I am looking for the Allegheny, GS4, etc. even the Challenger in gray witch I will not buy because I was not able to make payments, but I am happy anyway because If the Big Boy that was offered to me everything is ok, I will get it and look for a future exchange.

Best regards to you all,

Patricio


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Why does it have to be RTR and Unused? Are you a dealer? I would think buying an un-fired engine would be more risky than buying one fired. I know a RTR engine should be fine, but what if? Also, doesn't Aster test fire the RTR engines before shipping?


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

You will find it difficult to find an unused or unbuilt engine - but not impossible. 
I have been looking for a big boy for a while now. If you cant make a deal with someone else, please let me know. I would like to own a big boy, and I don't care if it has been run or not. 

John


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By privero on 04 Sep 2011 08:50 AM 


Hi everybody:

I am always looking for those ASTER engines still out there, new, never use, RTR, with box, manuals, etc. From time to time I have made my findings, and the best of all I have acquire all of my engines in payments. Today I have found another possible Big Boy, so if everything is alright and I can have it in payments, I will be willing to exchange one of my Big Boys plus or minus cash for another ASTER engine or engines, but they have to be RTR, never used, still with box, etc. I am looking for the Allegheny, GS4, etc. even the Challenger in gray witch I will not buy because I was not able to make payments, but I am happy anyway because If the Big Boy that was offered to me everything is ok, I will get it and look for a future exchange.

Best regards to you all,

Patricio 

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Are you saying that you have located another Big Boy that you plan to buy and that would then mean that you own two? Then, you would want to trade or sell [/b]*one of them?*


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

No, Jeremiah, I am not a dealer, It is just another hobby for me. As of now, I do not have a track, but soon I will have it, and will enjoy the engines with my children and grandchildren. I am always on the lookout, and whenever i find something that I want, I really try hard to get it, even in payments. This other big Boy, I have not seen it yet, and sometimes I rely only in confidence. If everything matches, I will buy it Steve, and then look for an exchange. I too, can accept, but only if is barely used, and 100% completed. Depends of the engine offered. Buy the way Steve, thank you for your invitation. Houston is very close to me, in airplane. 

Best regards, 

Patricio


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

I would like to know where these people are that will take payments!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I know of people that made payments on locos. Though you dont get it until it is paid in full.....


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't really understand this thread but if someone has a "big boy" for sale, I'm interested  payments or not!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I cannot quite decode it either, what the "exchange" part is... I get he wants more Asters, and is willing to exchange a big boy, then wants to buy another big boy, and do some other exchange, and then there's the other locos, and someone won't take payments... so I'm still confused... 

Greg


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, while this is getting sorted out, you gimme the bigboy and I'll hold on to it (like escrow) and keep it in tip-top running condition (checking for leaks and smooth operation, of course) and then return it to the intended owner once that has been determined. My services are free of charge.


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

It is quite simple, I f I get the chance to acquire that other Aster Big Boy, instead of having two, I would gladly exchange one for other Asters plus or minus money. I am looking for a GS4, Allighenny, etc. 

Best regards, 

Patricio


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, you are pre-warning all of us that you MAY buy another big boy, and if you do, then you want to trade it (plus or minus some money) for another Aster, like a GS4, etc. 

OK, is the purchase of the big boy is not done yet, and you are just setting the stage for your collection. I say collection since you state RTR, never used. 

Thanks for the explanation... 

Greg


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Why not save the money you would use to purchase the Big Boy and use that to just get the engine you want?


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

Well, first because I think I can arrange for payments, and second because If I have a Big Boy for selling, maybe I can get with interest many people that have an engine that I would like to have or know somebody who has, and we can make an exchange. Sometimes is not easy to find an engine you want, just by waiting on ebay or vene this forum. It is better to make dust and see what comes out. 

Best regards, 

Patricio


----------



## Tom Burns (May 11, 2008)

I wonder how many more Challangers would be ordered if Aster offered 4 year financing packages.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Burns on 06 Sep 2011 03:12 PM 
I wonder how many more Challangers would be ordered if Aster offered 4 year financing packages.


Tom
Dont hold your breath. Will a Challenger run well on your new layout.


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

Just reading that made my heart drop for a second. Although a slit second. But it was enough to start salivary glands. I could already see a place for it...


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

As an Aster dealer I have an easy 2 part payment plan. A deposit when ordered and the rest on delivery. The other perk is no interest charged.


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

I went to my bank and asked them for a loan. I did not want to hold up anything like securities. They asked "You want HOW much for WHAT?" I wished that I could have had a video when I showed the video on my phone and then explained it was a garden railroad. It was worth the attempt but they would not use the engine as collateral. Poor attitude if you ask me.


----------

